# New 40G Planted Tank Started



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

This is Day 6 on my new 40 Gallon (36x12x20 and actually 30 Gallon according to calculator) with Amazonia, CO2, 96Wx2 6700K Coralife CF Light (8hours 96w, 4hours 192w). I put a small of aged flourite (abt. 2Cups) down first and have done 4 large water changes. Ammonia is 0, Nitrites are 0 and KH has finally back to normal (GH 120ppm, KH 70ppm tap water). I have an Aquaclear 70 with seasoned bioballs, carbon and sponge. CO2 is dispersed via a Duetto 100 mist with Milwaukee SMS122 controller. This is my first CO2 tank in about 2 years. I am waiting for the Algae explosion. Dosing is Equilibrium, N, PO4, K and CSM +B after each water change (every other day).


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking nice


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me point out an interesting fact:

The plants in this tank have all been grown in tanks with no CO2, with a hang on back filter, and with about 1 watt per gallon of lights. No special substrate either. 

Look how healthy they look. Makes me believe there is a lot I don't know.

96 watts x 2 is a lot of light for this tank. I had the exact same size tank with the same light and it was BRIGHT! 5+ watts per gallon is no joke. I suggest you don't run both bulbs for 10 hours a day. But on the other hand look what you did with 1 wpg, so what do I know.

Good luck with the tank, Mike!

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Niko for the kind words. I am only going to run the second light for a 3 hour burst in the middle of the first lights 8 hour cycle. Some of the plants I got from JAX777 last Sunday, mainly the Limno Aromatica on the right side (partially cut off my camera) and some dwarf lobelia. I had to go by Presby Hospital so I stopped in to the Fish Gallery and got a few pots of HairGrass, Stellata Broad Leaf, and Eleocharis Acicularis, Blyxa Japonica and some Rotala Indica for fast growers. The Hygro Kompacta was also bought at Fish Gallery. I added the plants I got from the last club meeting and a few crypts, bacopa, mermaid weed, Rotala Vietman, Altenathera Reneicki and the Hygro Angustofolia from the 90Gallon 1WPG tank.

I added a few short stems of Ludwigia Cuba from my 20H and an unknown fast growing Hygro. I tried to get a few fast growers and rearrange later.


Plants are pearling and growth for the first week has been amazing.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are some healthy plants. That is amazing that these were grown in those conditions. They are beautiful. We should be so lucky!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Milalic, Niko and Tex Gal for the comments. I guess I will see everyone next Sunday at Tex Gals. Is Arlington enough out of the way to pick me up? Just Joking. This is a lot closer for me than Frisco. 

Need any cherry shrimp or albino cories, Tex Gal?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I'll swear Mike...you just have an aquatic thumb! After seeing your plants that get little, to no, extra bling...I can't wait to get clippings from some of those. 

P.S. Hey Mike, you can drive to my house and car pool with me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CrownMan said:


> Thanks Milalic, Niko and Tex Gal for the comments. I guess I will see everyone next Sunday at Tex Gals. Is Arlington enough out of the way to pick me up? Just Joking. This is a lot closer for me than Frisco.
> 
> Need any cherry shrimp or albino cories, Tex Gal?


Thanks for the offer. I have cherry shrimp popping up all over the place!  An albino cory would be nice!....


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Kjm. Some of the clippings I added from my low light tanks were pretty small but if the grow as well as planned, I should have some L. Cuba, Rotala Indica and Vietnam in a couple of months to donate.

Still planning to bring a few Cherry Shrimp this Sunday. Probably 2 bags with about 15 to 20 per bag.

I am running 96x2 Coralife CF lights but am only running the 1 light for 8.5 hours at this time. I am getting good growth, not much perling but no algae. Don't know if that will be enough light with 30ppm CO2 and EI dosing. Time will tell.

Thanks,


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike, do you think you will be able to maintain the vivid color that you have in your tank now?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Tex Gal,

I think so. Purple Cabomba is getting redder along with the Altenathera. The Limno Aromatica I got from JAX777 has about 1 to 1.5" new growth but it's bright green with no red. The plants were dark red when I got them last week.

I have rearranged and will post another pic later. (I forgot that when I originally setup the filter, I used the carbon pack that came with it to help with the removal of ammonia and nitrite that fresh Amazonia is famous for - I removed it yesterday but no telling what it was taking out the water after I was dosing EI).


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

what fish are you planning to get for this tank?


----------



## bighammer1956 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice set-up.I'm just begining my journey.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

BigHammer - thanks and good luck on your journey. I have enjoyed mine so far.

Milalic - I don't know yet what fish I will keep. I know I will have a few otos and of course some albino corys but I am undecided on what schooling fish I will keep. I would like to discuss with you on Sunday if you'll be there.

BTY, My nitrites have gone through the roof along with my nitrates. I am back to doing 75% water changes twice or thrice a week again. No ammonia though.

I also bought a CO2 drop checker and it's hard to tell the color but I believe it is a pale green/yellow. I have set the controller for 6.6ph and will check again tomorrow.

I also got a Rena Filstar II to replace the HOB Aquaclear. I won't install the new filter until I get the nitrites in check.

All the plants are growing well except for 1 Crypt that melted. I will leave the stub and wait for it to come back. The other crypt is doing fine.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

*Some New Pics - 56K Warning*

New pics 4 weeks later. Last Sunday, I removed HOB, added Rena II filter and Niko Reactor to replace Duetto DJ100 mister. Plant mass has more than doubled and I have also modified ferts. Daily, I am adding 8ml of Flourish Comprehensive and 8ml Flourise Fe. Estimative Index for the macros. One of the goals of this tank was to regrow my Ludwigia Cuba and Repens before they were extinct in my low light tanks and that has been successful.

I am planning to setup a smaller tank with some new japanese dirt, medium light and Excel for the carbon source as a grow out tank. If I get that done this weekend, then I will uproot all of these plants and do my first scape. Excess plants will be moved to new grow out tank.

Here are some pics:

http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/FrontView.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/LudwigiaCuba1Web.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/RotalaIndicaTop.jpg
http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/TopViewBackLeftWeb.jpg


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice and full, plants look very happy.
What is Japanese dirt?

Regards, Orlando


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Orlando. I got a new order of Aquasoil Amazonia I to upgrade some tanks and my wife calls it expensive japanese dirt. I also have that drop checker I got from you installed in this tank and it's working great.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your plants have really taken off. You have such a crowd in there and yet they seem to all be getting plenty of light! That's quite a feat to accomplish! I imagine your high CO2 has kept any possible algae at bay. Great job. Looks like you have plenty to aquascape with!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Tex Gal. 192watts of CF on for 8 hours a day. Tank is about 30 gallons after factoring out the gravel and running the dimensions through the calculator. 

The main problem is that I suck at scaping!!! I did pick up some nice malaysian wood at the Fish Gallery in Dallas and online I got some nice anubias petite nana to play with. Any comments on the scaping portion will be greatly appreciated. I plan to use the Hygro Kompakt, Limno Aromatica, Ludwigia Cuba, Rotala Vietnam and Rotala Indica(Rotundafolia?) prominently and maybe a few of the others. Heck, I don't even know what I've got growing under all that L. Cuba mess in front (dwarf hairgrass and microsword were planted originally).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL I was wondering what all was in there myself!  

That will give you quite a few feathery looking plants. The anubias and Hygor Kompackt will help to break up the look a little, though they will both be in foreground. The bacopa has a nice leaf shape, might mix it up a little. Of course you'll have a nice amount of color with those you mentioned. I always like to mix up the leaf sizes, shapes and textures but then I am predictable, right?!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

your green thumb extends to your shoulder. Can't wait to the results of scaping and pruning!

TAM


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Tam.

I have rescaped this tank and I have a few clippings for anyone that wants to come over and pick them up. Here is the list:

2 or 3 5" stems of Limno Aromatica
3 or 4 5" stems of Rotala Vietnam
3 or 4 4" stems of Rotala Nanjenshan
5 or 6 4" stems of Rotala Indica
a few Echinodorus "Cheryl Rogers" (unkown chain sword but probably E. Quad or E. Bolivianos)
4 Stems of Cabomba Furcata (Purple Cabomba).

Anyone knows how to fix a Rena filter that is leaking from the power cord hole let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

if any of those plants will grow in lower light then let me know...ill probably come pick them up. i live in arlington.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Stuckintexas - 3 of them will grow just fine in low light, the Cabomba, Echinodorus and the Rotala Indica. PM me your contact info. I will be home tomorrow.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Mike, Your tanks always look good despite Co2 or not. Folks I had the honor to meet this man a few years ago via this website. He is one of the kindest and knowledgeable on plants in the area and will come alive showing you his impressive setup. I wish all were as nice as Mike.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

praxis5624 said:


> ...He is one of the kindest and knowledgeable on plants in the area and will come alive showing you his impressive setup. I wish all were as nice as Mike.


I second this opinion.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.

I still have these plants for anyone who wants them. StuckinTexas hasn't got his lights yet and I will have more of these for him/her when needed.

The purple cabomba and Echinodorus "Chery Rogers" seems to grow ivery well n low/medium light very well. In the tanks I use excel, they grow rather quickly. I trim the cabomba every 2 weeks or less and the Echino stays low, still shoots out runners in low to medium light. Low light being less than or equal to 2wpg.

I now have 2 co2 tanks going. I started up a 15G as a grow out tank after the rescape. The plants I am giving away I don't have room for anywhere. 

I can also had a couple of young crypts and a young aponogeton to the list. I'll start a new thread on these plants that need a new home.

Thanks for gracious comments Prax and Tammy. Prax, the yellow shrimp are doing quite well. I have 2 berried ones now and should have a gaggle of them shortly. Thanks again. BTW, what was that piece of moss I got with them?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

CrownMan said:


> Echinodorus "Chery Rogers"


LOL! Echinodorus bolivianus.


----------

